# I'm new to BMX



## Boris (Sep 21, 2019)

Greetings fellow BMXers-
I just got this BMX bike and I'm looking forward to my first outing. I would like some advice on what type of uniform I should be wearing for protection against injury. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## A.S.BOLTNUT (Sep 21, 2019)

Boris said:


> Greetings fellow BMXers-
> I just got this BMX bike and I'm looking forward to my first outing. I would like some advice on what type of uniform I should be wearing for protection against injury. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 1066997



Catholic  girls school uniform


----------



## Greg M (Sep 21, 2019)




----------



## vincev (Sep 21, 2019)

I think this is still appropriate. I found your sixth grade picture when you tried out for the BMX team......


----------



## juanitasmith13 (Sep 21, 2019)

Boris, rather than worry over what to wear, I think that the best thing to consider for your safety would surely be a set of training wheels!

By the way; NICE SCORE!


----------



## Balloonoob (Sep 21, 2019)

It's a swinger bike. You ride it naked at home with your friends and neighbors.


----------



## Boris (Sep 21, 2019)

Ha ha, very funny everyone. Thanks for all your "help". I guess you can't tell when I'm being serious and when I'm not!


----------



## vincev (Sep 21, 2019)

Boris said:


> Ha ha, very funny everyone. Thanks for all your "help". I guess you can't tell when I'm being serious and when I'm not!



You're right Boris and I apologize for making fun of a thread that was posted so you could get info on BMX needs.I do know riders used to wear breast plates when doing motocross to prevent chest injuries.Here is a picture of a breast plate you should obtain when you compete.


----------



## Boris (Sep 21, 2019)

I don't believe I've ever seen any type of horn used when people are BMXing. Why not? I think it would be a good idea to let other BMXers know that you're behind them and would like to pass. Also, do they make any 10 speed BMX's with skinny tires?


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 21, 2019)

Boris said:


> I don't believe I've ever seen any type of horn used when people are BMXing. Why not? I think it would be a good idea to let other BMXers know that you're behind them and would like to pass. Also, do they make any 10 speed BMX's with skinny tires?



Yes, they make a ten speed BMX bike with skinny tires, it’s called a cyclo cross bike, a very muddy winter bike sport, loads of fun!


----------



## Boris (Sep 21, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> Yes, they make a ten speed BMX bike with skinny tires, it’s called a cyclo cross bike, a very muddy winter bike sport, loads of fun!




Sure they do. Say, I wasn't born yesterday y'know!


----------



## OldSkipTooth (Sep 21, 2019)

They use only a single chainring in the front nowadays so the chain doesn’t fall off all the time...LOL, and 11 cogs in the rear these days! Unreal gearing.


----------



## Boris (Sep 21, 2019)

All very interesting to be sure, but you still haven't addressed the issue of which would be the coolest horn to use.


----------



## Allrounderco (Sep 21, 2019)

https://www.planetbmx.com/shop/70-s-style-3-sound-electronic-siren-horn-with-microphone.html


----------



## Boris (Sep 21, 2019)

Ooooh I likey! It would work very nicely with Vince's Siren helmet that he doesn't know I'm going to steal from him yet.


----------



## Boris (Sep 21, 2019)

OldSkipTooth said:


> They use only a single chainring in the front nowadays so the chain doesn’t fall off all the time...LOL, and 11 cogs in the rear these days! Unreal gearing.







I think I like the old style better, at least they had pedals!


----------



## vincev (Sep 22, 2019)

I do like the small wheels and frames of BMX bikes.They make short people look taller when riding them.


----------



## vincev (Sep 22, 2019)

Here ya go Boris ! Ready to ride  !! I told ya small frames make ya look bigger !....Ready for that first jump ?...


----------



## Shawn Michael (Sep 23, 2019)

Maybe an outfit similar to what the Silverton mayor (Stu) has on.


----------



## Lars Cohn (Sep 25, 2019)

Hilarious!


----------



## vincev (Oct 1, 2019)

Boris said:


> Greetings fellow BMXers-
> I just got this BMX bike and I'm looking forward to my first outing. I would like some advice on what type of uniform I should be wearing for protection against injury. Any advice would be greatly appreciated.
> View attachment 1066997



Will you soon be offering this for sale on the CABE ??


----------



## Boris (Oct 1, 2019)

Yes I will, and that's why I'm taking @fordmike65 's advice and not doing a damn thing to clean it up. I'd hate to ruin all the fun for the next collector.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 1, 2019)

Shawn Michael said:


> Maybe an outfit similar to what the Silverton mayor (Stu) has on.
> 
> View attachment 1068044


----------



## vincev (Oct 1, 2019)

Boris said:


> Yes I will, and that's why I'm taking @fordmike65 's advice and not doing a damn thing to clean it up. I'd hate to ruin all the fun for the next collector.



Wise decission but maybe put some reflectors on the wheels.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 1, 2019)

Boris said:


> Yes I will, and that's why I'm taking @fordmike65 's advice and not doing a damn thing to clean it up. I'd hate to ruin all the fun for the next collector.



I found a spot for it


----------



## bricycle (Oct 1, 2019)

Boris said:


> Ha ha, very funny everyone. Thanks for all your "help". I guess you can't tell when I'm being serious and when I'm not!




You know... cry WOLF enough times, and good folks will just ignore you....


----------



## bikewhorder (Oct 1, 2019)

This is the uniform you will need if you want to win races and get mad b!tches.  Also it might help if you can time travel back to 1983 when BMX was a thing.


----------



## Boris (Oct 1, 2019)

bricycle said:


> You know... cry WOLF enough times, and good folks will just ignore you....




Thanks for the free unsolicited advice Brian.


----------

